# Out of State hunters



## NDhunter08 (Aug 28, 2010)

This weekend my dad said he saw some Minnesota hunters throw their geese on top of the garbage dumpsters and around. They were cleaning them by a school bus barn and left a mess everywhere. All I ask is that you show a little respect and clean up after yourself. Its a shame when you see this. Now I am sure that not all out of staters are like this but people wonder why we dont like out of staters hunting are area sometimes. Also remember when you clean your geese to keep one wing attatched to the meat, becuase it is illegal to transport meat with no identification.


----------



## wackemandstackem (Oct 4, 2010)

ya tell you dont have to tell me about how out of state hunters are not the cleanest people. last deer season we had an out of state hunter that we watched dump 2 deer carcuses in a ditch. we reported him. hopefully he got caught and isnt allowed back in the state. and this past weekend was opener of the out of state duck and goose hunting and what is all you see coming down the interstate?? DUCK BOATS all those are good for a busting roosts and screwing up the local birds that we hunt around here til the migrators come down. Why do you think the radio stations in the area play roost busters on he opening weekend of out of state duck and goose??? ya they bring in money for our state and help out the economy but still they should have some respect the the locals and learn to hunt in a field


----------



## Lqpvhonker (Jul 13, 2009)

That being said I have seen just as many Residents of North Dakota being idiots and not being the most ethical hunters. Its not a matter of in state of of state its the character of the idividual. NOT THE STATE THEY ARE FROM.


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

Lqpvhonker said:


> That being said I have seen just as many Residents of North Dakota being idiots and not being the most ethical hunters. Its not a matter of in state of of state its the character of the idividual. NOT THE STATE THEY ARE FROM.


true

but its funny how a majority of the reports of poor character come from people with Blue plates


----------



## Lqpvhonker (Jul 13, 2009)

The total population of ND is 646,844 and about 10,000 resident hunters if that. The population of MN is 5,266,214 with about 560,000 hunters its not really hard to see why the numbers show more Out of state hunters as being the bad guys. :eyeroll:


----------



## NDhunter08 (Aug 28, 2010)

Im pretty sure there are more than 10,000 resident hunters in ND, and if you would know how to read a whole post I said I am sure not all out of staters are like this. I just wanted to point out those who are disrespectful to the towns they are staying at.


----------



## Lqpvhonker (Jul 13, 2009)

Well if your intent wasn't to bash all Out of state hunters then your title should read OUT OF STATE HUNTERS....im not disagreeing with you that what those people did was wrong. And i did read your whole post and saw that. So why bother even posting it at all? Im sure i could go to the minnesota or sodak forums and find just as many ppl bashing Nd non resident hunters.


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Take the pissing match and squabbling somewhere else boys. This has been covered too many times. Drop it.

H2OfowlND


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

this is a prime case of taking down anyones license plate number and turning them into authorities. let them decide if there is a violation.


----------



## NDhunter08 (Aug 28, 2010)

Well I put OUT OF STATE HUNTERS as my title because they were out of state hunters who were doing this. And if this topic has been discussed before, you dont have tore this discussion. I just wanted to post this because it gets pretty annoying, and I know a lot of locals would have to agree with me. Im not trying to bash people just want people to know to show respect and clean up ur birds.


----------



## NDhunter08 (Aug 28, 2010)

*to read


----------



## mnuser (Oct 4, 2010)

Not trying to fuel the fire but one has to remember that there are folks from ND that come to MN to fish and are complete pigs. It is not the state it is the upbringing of the parents and the models they had while they were forming their idea of what it is to be a sportsman.

I grew up in ND and now live in MN. I come back every year at least 4 times to hunt family land. I practice the same ethics in ND that I practice in MN. It is a select group that make us all angry. Don't blame one group from one state.

Looking froward to being back in ND this Fall. I life in MN but my heart is in ND.


----------



## wackemandstackem (Oct 4, 2010)

Lqpvhonker said:


> The total population of ND is 646,844 and about 10,000 resident hunters if that. The population of MN is 5,266,214 with about 560,000 hunters its not really hard to see why the numbers show more Out of state hunters as being the bad guys. :eyeroll:


im pretty sure that populations has nothing to do with this...take you duck boats somewhere esle and bust your own roosts...MN is the land of 10,000 lakes...dont get me wrong i see MN hunters that come to ND and field hunt and i have no problem with that as long as they take into consideration that these are birds that we hunt for a month before the big flocks move in. if people with a duck boat go bust a roost in an area who knows those birds could leave comepletely and there goes hunting for someone for a month...it makes me sick to see duck boat after duck boat on interstate because i know that my hunting for a month is done for...might as well become an outta state hunter and do the same back i guess maybe people would have more respect for the birds and roosts that they go and rest on...thats what water is for...do you like people coming to your house and bothering you all day long...no...give them a break...leave your boats at home and hunt in a field...that is way less work too by the way


----------



## bighunter (Oct 25, 2005)

OK FELLAS!! I myself have had a problem with out of state hunters ever since i can remember when i first started hunting waterfowl not gunna bash them because its not all of them but yes it is a majority of them.This past yr i had a few different run ins with out of staters a couple different people i met were people that were there to hunt and didnt care about anyone else but there other couple i had ran into seemed to be good guys that just came up to hunt have fun and do what they love to do. PERSONALLY i like and dislike them makes little sense i no but yes they do help ND economy alot which we need right now but RESPECT is the problem they come down and they dont care about screwing up the roost because there only here a short time and dont have to worry about finding birds also another thing i dislike is 2yrs ago me and a couple friends were hunting and seen a couple guys in this old abandoned farmstead up cleaning birds not thinking anything of it 2hrs later we drive by and they left all the carcasses in a pile right by a barn DISRESPECT again its not all of them but alot of them ..This POST isnt intended to start an argument or to dis out of staters but all I ask for and I think most of us ND RESIDENTS ask for is respect are state and the locals! Also i no NOT ALL ND HUNTERS are clean and respectful either its the type of person that the people are! Safe Hunting HAVE FUN AND SHOW RESPECT! BIGHUNTER :sniper:


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Like clock work.

Reflecting over the years, what is your favorite res vs non res moment on this site?...... Mine is the "boat parade has begun thread" on the Fridays before opener.....very disappointed that I didn't see it this year. I guess I will have to settle for the blue plater that hunted water instead of a field, left a mess while cleaning geese, and didn't even leave a wing on, weak but it will have to do for now.


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

All you guys argueing about this sound like a bunch of school girls... find somewhere else to [email protected]#!$.....


----------



## wackemandstackem (Oct 4, 2010)

teamshakeandbake said:


> All you guys argueing about this sound like a bunch of school girls... find somewhere else to [email protected]#!$.....


you dont have to read it...


----------



## NDhunter08 (Aug 28, 2010)

wackemandstackem said:


> teamshakeandbake said:
> 
> 
> > All you guys argueing about this sound like a bunch of school girls... find somewhere else to [email protected]#!$.....
> ...


exactly. this is what these forums are for. To get input from other people and to relay information. So if you dont like the argueing its simple. Dont read the posts. Hopefully you can figure that out.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

NDhunter08 and wacemandstackem, you are both under 30 posts. Maybe you should take the time to enjoy this site a little more before you start these BS arguments that fill the threads already. :shake:


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

NDhunter08 said:


> I just wanted to post this because it gets pretty annoying, and I know a lot of locals would have to agree with me. Im not trying to bash people just want people to know to show respect and clean up ur birds.


I'm just replying because I think these topics are pretty annoying and I know a lot of residents and non residents agree with me. Grow up people and enjoy the hunting season. :beer:


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Amen.Its still waterfowling isn't it?Or maybe its become just 'fieldfowling'.


----------



## BodyCount (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm from MN and have been field hunting birds for 30 years. For the last 7 years I have enjoyed the privelage of being able to hunt private land in ND down by Gackle. We scout hard, get permission, and are very gracious to the landowners and all ND residents. I know there are pigs from MN just like there are pigs from any other state. Please don't use this forum for bashing. These pigs will enentually disappear because they have no appreceation for the sport. Enjoy seeing the birds locked up in front of your spread. Come down to Minneapolis, watch the Twins in their new stadium, drink a lot of beer and have fun. I won't bash you for it.


----------



## Pato (Oct 7, 2003)

Hi guys,
This might be a little late in a post that might be locked, but here goes.

I'm a Minnesota boy, and I never heard of field hunting waterfowl until I early goose hunted the first time about 12 years ago. Field hunting was a necessity with the 100 yards from water rule in Minnesota. We all went back to water ASAP for regular season. When I was able to plan my first trip to ND, I was made aware that things were different out there. That was when I learned about NODAK. I remember having to go through lots of BS before I was able to get good advice and positive direction from the site and people on the site. We have hunted fields and water several times since in ND. We never busted a roost and we never left a mess for anyone.

I suspect that there are several "Lurkers" reading posts here and never getting involved.

How about doing something proactive like putting together a great informative article on field hunting. How about some positive instructions / suggestions on how to hunt as you say, "SMART" so as to keep the birds around for others after you leave, by not busting a roost? How about making it known what a roost is and why it should never be busted? How about putting something together about even cleaning up after yourself?

How about even adding some of this information to the official web site for ND under waterfowl? How about calling this packet, THINGS TO KNOW BEFORE COMING TO NORTH DAKOTA TO HUNT, or THINGS TO KNOW TO MAKE YOUR WATERFOWL HUNT IN NORTH DAKOTA A BETTER EXPERIENCE? Lots of non-residents spend time on the official site, so how about posting things up on the official site that could and would help non-residents and residents as well? How about making reference from the official ND site to NODAK for putting a comprehensive packet of information together to help everyone?

How about making a (I think it is called a sticky") on top of duck, goose, and even upland hunting pages on NODAK?

Sounds like a win win situation for the long haul to me? Lets slow down the and do something positive, OK?


----------



## NDhunter08 (Aug 28, 2010)

Sorry greatwhitehunter3, I will just go ahead and comment on more threads so I can qualify for this post. but pato, I think that would be a great idea. Like I said, Im not trying to bash anyone, just wanting people to know that you need to pick up after yourself, and that includes all hunters. I was always brought up on picking up after yourself during and after hunting. I dont want people to think that I am just bashing out of staters. Just respect other peoples property and follow the rules.


----------



## wackemandstackem (Oct 4, 2010)

greatwhitehunter3 said:


> NDhunter08 and wacemandstackem, you are both under 30 posts. Maybe you should take the time to enjoy this site a little more before you start these BS arguments that fill the threads already. :shake:


i dont care how many posts i have or how many you have. im just making a point. i hate to see the second weekend of waterfowl season come because in know my area is SCREWED. o and by the way i have been on this site more than what my posts show for one i had an account 6 years ago and forgot my password so i created a new one. like ndhunter08 said that is what this site is for is to put topics on is it not? i know just as well as everybody else that ya there are a few bad apples that spoil it for everyone im not the only person from my area that hates the 2nd weekend either. ya i understand its people getting together having a good time but everyone still needs to respect other people and their property. i just hate getting up early to go to a field and then about a half hour before shooting time i hear a boat motor or see a pickup driving up to the roost. like i said earlier in the forum would you like to be bothered or kicked out of your home or a place that you rest? NO!!!


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Yeah I understand this is talking about all topics but maybe say the same exact thing without adding the "out of state" "blue plates" "non residents" crap. I'm sure there are residents that do the same thing so why not share a hate for ANYONE that does that regardless of the fact that you saw one MN resident do it? :thumb: I'm done with these topics because there is a new one just like it every day. Good hunting everyone!


----------



## wackemandstackem (Oct 4, 2010)

yup there is and there is nothing that says you have to read them eiter. sorry for souding like a dick but i have been screwed over by "people" when im hunting and if i see someone else in a field or on a small slough i have the respect for them to leave and not ruin it for them. and i would never go off in a boat and bust a roost because i like to see birds hang around as long as possible. have a good day :thumb:

wackemandstackem :sniper:


----------



## Full-flocked (Aug 4, 2010)

First of all People are stupid! It doesnt matter where you live/hunt. I can completely understand the fellas on here who are victomized by NR roost busters in there homehunting areas. It takes the enjoyment out of the sport when someone who is lazy recks a hunt for those that do their homework scouting and finding fields and aquiring permission. If you ask me boats are for fishing! I hunt in minnesota and ND, and no matter where you go there will be someone stupid. Minnesota lakes are equally if not more so satuerated with ND boats on fishing opener, the highway goes both ways. So there are no easy answers to these problems. I have resolved to scout hard hunt hard and do so with ethics and integrity and doing my best to keep landowners happy. So I will continue to field hunt bercause its what i love to do. Even when somebody screws up a hunt now and again. But I will say I love it when it gets cold and the hunting gets tough and all the lazy hunters call it a year. :beer:


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

:eyeroll:

Is this the redundant department of redundancy?

I wish us stoopid NRs would learn how to hunt WATER-fowl. What a bunch of morons we is. I mean why would a bunch of WATER-fowl hunters bring boats to the great desert of ND. I'm now convinced that ALL water in ND is a roost. I cant believe how nieve I was.

This whole R/NR topic is sad and pathetic. Those slob hunters are just that... Slobb hunters. What it boils down to is compitition, and thats that. All of these NRs breaking and entering onto your spots. If there yours, you should have them locked down.

DON'T BE SLOB HUNTERS! You give ALL OF US a bad name!!!!! :******:

By the way... our plates are white...

North Dakotas are blue... 
(Color blindness must suck. How can you tell which are drakes and which are hens?)

And also just a question to ponder...

If a guy has decoys, a blind, guns, a dog, food, ammo and other assorted items for the weekend, and no enclosed trailer, but DOES have a boat and trailer, should said guy go purchase a $4000 trailer? Or maybe just use what he has...


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Im dont want to bash NR's but I need to clear something up. 95% of resident hunters that I know do not use duck boats. The fact is that water that is only accessible by boat is 90% of the time a roost. You cant deny the fact that most hunters with duck boats push the birds away from the area. If your not using a duck boat you are probably not scaring the birds out of the area.The only reason resident hunters accuse NR's of this is because a huge percentage of NR's use boats and not even close as many residents.

I understand your fishing analogy about ND fisherman in MN. The fact is ND fisherman do not scare the fish away from the lake. They may harvest a few and the fish may move on, but the fact is they are not preventing you from catching fish. Waterfowl are not bound to stay on a lake if they dont please to.

The water in ND in which you SHOULD hunt without busting a roost is accessible by wader/canoe. If you need a duck boat to hunt water in ND then your probably hunting water too big and most likely busting a roost. Devils 
Lake and other big lakes are an exception. Go ahead and hunt those. Yes these statement can be wrong at times but are generally true.

The main issue is that duck boats scare the birds away from the area. Most duck boat hunters are only here for one weekend or a week out of the year and dont realize the consequences. This hurts all hunters, not just field hunters. Lets keep as many birds around as we can so that WE ALL SHOOT MORE BIRDS.

BEER EVERYBODY!


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

teamflightstoppersND said:


> Im dont want to bash NR's but I need to clear something up. 95% of resident hunters that I know do not use duck boats. The fact is that water that is only accessible by boat is 90% of the time a roost. You cant deny the fact that most hunters with duck boats push the birds away from the area. If your not using a duck boat you are probably not scaring the birds out of the area.The only reason resident hunters accuse NR's of this is because a huge percentage of NR's use boats and not even close as many residents.
> 
> I understand your fishing analogy about ND fisherman in MN. The fact is ND fisherman do not scare the fish away from the lake. They may harvest a few and the fish may move on, but the fact is they are not preventing you from catching fish. Waterfowl are not bound to stay on a lake if they dont please to.
> 
> ...


This is a non offensive and informative post that actually has a chance at being productive to someone who reads it. There will always and forever be a thread on nodak during hunting season with people bickering back and forth about R/NR and they never go anywhere. Posting on these forums probably isn't going to solve any issue mostly due to the fact that the people that usually bust roosts, throw carcasses, etc, and cause all the bickering don't ever visit websites like this. Then the resident that saw someone do something bad becomes upset(rightfully so) and comes on good ol' nodak and gets everything off his chest. Then some NR that also loves goose hunting and would never do something so stupid or disrespectful takes offense to it and so starts the never ending argument. 
Imo this is USUALLY what happens not always. Its to bad that people have to be stupid/ridiculous/disrespectful about hunting. And there always will be people that are this way. But if it really bothers all of us we might as well at least try to post something that would be helpful for someone else(a rookie) to read, instead of the nonsense internet finger pointing. 
:beer:


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Buck25 said:


> But if it really bothers all of us we might as well at least try to post something that would be helpful for someone else(a rookie) to read, instead of the nonsense internet finger pointing.
> :beer:


Right on!


----------



## greenwinger_13 (Oct 6, 2005)

Didn't completely read through this entire thread but I will say.. A very VERY large roost was about 2 miles to our south over the weekend... It was posted... If i had to guess there were roughly 10-15k mallards n random ducks, and a few thousand geese.. We hunted a flooded field, next day went by the roost... roughly 100 ducks there and maybe 50 geese... There was definetly some local involvement in this roost being busted up... whether it was permission given to out of staters or residents who dont know how to hunt showing non residents a good time, or no non residents at all.. simply ridiculous... If you dont know how to hunt dont hunt..


----------



## chrisg (Mar 17, 2010)

Most times I run into some boneheads it from someone in the 5,266,214. Granted though I dont see alot of it, but once in awhile. Maybe its because there are so many hunters from MN. Besides this post shouldnt have anything to do with NR vs Res. This is about not being a damn pig and cleaning up after ones self. Nothing else.


----------



## hunterboy (Dec 5, 2004)

I know I will catch h--- for saying this but the last time I checked Bluebills Red Heads Canvasback and a host of other divers dont use fields to feed!!! Call me crazy but I love hunting divers just as much as mallards maybe more so. So maybe its time for everyone to quit with the do it my way or dont do it at all attitude! To each his own as long as its legal. Or another way of putting it..... QUIT COMPLAINING!!! Now let the rude comments start!!!


----------



## NDhunter08 (Aug 28, 2010)

chrisg said:


> Most times I run into some boneheads it from someone in the 5,266,214. Granted though I dont see alot of it, but once in awhile. Maybe its because there are so many hunters from MN. Besides this post shouldnt have anything to do with NR vs Res. This is about not being a damn pig and cleaning up after ones self. Nothing else.


I agree, I am sick of seeing these pigs (NR and R) that dont believe they need to clean up after themselves, or dont follow the rules.


----------

